# Keep her in your prayers....



## tyler0912 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well my 2year old couzon is very ill in hospital we thought she hadd tonsilitus...then mumps...now the doctors think its kowasaki disease which has peen proven fatal if not treated she has needles in both hand and in her foot please keep her in your prayers! :'(
Her temperature is sky high and she is suffering dehydration (hence the 3 drips)........
she wont speak...eat...drink...play....smile...frown......it is like she has passed away with her eyes open.......as hard as it is for me to say! 
:'(


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your cousin, prayers and hugs coming!!


----------



## Guggie (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Best of luck.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thankyou!


----------



## dmmj (Sep 6, 2011)

sorry to hear that will keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 6, 2011)

I am so sorry Tyler it sounds like she is in good hand's. I wish her a speedy recovery!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 6, 2011)

thankyou shes' been there for just over a week! :/
thanks all!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 6, 2011)

We pray for the best!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks TFO guys making me smile....
people do care! 

_*UPDATE!​*__*Another thing theyre not ruling out and she also has symptons for is Thrombosis...heres definition! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thrombosis​*_


----------



## hali (Sep 6, 2011)

so sorry and hope for a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 6, 2011)

Good luck to her and keep us posted. Poor little girl.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks all and will do!
Her mother guarded her as

A baby so she did not catch the germs she needs to build up her imune system so she catches every bug going around and it affects her alot!


----------



## african cake queen (Sep 6, 2011)

hi tyler, so sorry for your little cousin. i will pray for her. please keep us posted with an update. take care. lindy


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry! My family will be praying for her!


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 6, 2011)

I will pray for her, Tyler.


----------



## terryo (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry Tyler. That is so sad. Keep us posted and I will say some prayers for her tonight.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 6, 2011)

Bless her heart. I know that is scary for your whole family. I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 6, 2011)

I will also keep your cousin in my heart and prayers.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 6, 2011)

I already prayed when i read this im so sorry and i told my family to pray. Ill keep you in my prayers and my family will too. Have Faith in our LORD and he will help you. She will be in our prayers.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Has she shown ANY improvement during the week in the hospital?


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope she gets better soon  Definitely keep us posted!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 6, 2011)

Will keep you all posted thankyou so much for the nice words and prayers..
jacqui-she has not gotten any better atall!


----------



## froghaven5 (Sep 6, 2011)

Praying for your cousin's speedy recovery. So scary when you don't know what is really going on.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 6, 2011)

I AGREE!


----------



## AshleyJones (Sep 6, 2011)

Tyler, I dont talk very often on here but i am Praying for her!! God Bless!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks all! :'( meens alot,,,


----------



## DixieParadise (Sep 7, 2011)

FIrst post I opened when I came back today. My prayers are with you and your family... I know this is very scary for everyone. Fingers crossed that God will answer all the prayers sent.


----------



## Angi (Sep 7, 2011)

Lots of prayers for your cousin. Do you mind telling us her name and age?


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 7, 2011)

Angi she is called Mia she 2years old


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 7, 2011)

_*UPDATE! !*_​*Well she has had a massive lump taken out of her kneck and theres a big pipe in her neck draining it! she has not improved alot! ;(​*


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 7, 2011)

Mia, what a beautiful name. I will think and pray for her. I don't pray a lot but I believe If many do send their good-wishing-thoughts she WILL improve. Keep us updated!! 

hugs and thoughts
Mina


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks all will keep updated!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Sep 8, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your cousin, it makes it so much harder to take in when it's a child,

All my prayers and fingers crossed for you all. Xx


----------



## jensgotfaith (Sep 8, 2011)

My son was diagnosed with Kawasaki disease when he was 1 1/2 years old. I know exactly what she and her parents are going through. Of course your family and your little cousin have my prayers, that goes without saying. When we took my son to the doctor, they told us he had a Staph related ear infection and gave him antibiotics. The next day I had him in the ER. Nobody in the ER had a clue on what was going on with him. He was dehydrated so much that it took several techs a total of 8 tries to get an IV in him. Even then still no one knew what was wrong. I called my best friend to give her an update and her mom was listening in. Her mom is a RN and her friend's son had just been diagnosed the week before. I told the doctor and he ran out of the room. He came back in less than 5 minutes and said that it was Kawasaki. My son was under the care of a pediatric cardiologist for 2 years and thank the Lord he never did develop an aneurysm. It's a very scary thing though. It's viral but when my son was diagnosed, doctors didn't know how a person caught it. My son basically had all the strikes against him- a baby boy around the age of 2 of Asian descent (he's half Chinese). Have your cousin's parents look into the Kawasaki Foundation online. It's a support group for parents and families of children diagnosed with Kawasaki. Please feel free to PM me if you'd like. It changed my son's personality for a few years, but he's back to himself now. He's 8 years old and loves playing soccer.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks for the info no we havent but we will!


----------



## Isa (Sep 9, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Mia  She is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thankyou Isa


----------



## Nay (Sep 9, 2011)

Tyler, keep your chin up, we all are sending out good prayers.
Reading Jenni's post makes me believe..I had never heard of it, than you get on turtle site and find out so much. Thanks for sharing Jenni. It is always better when someone can say they understand, at least a little bit better than most of us.
Nay


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks alot Nay!


----------

